

You can now send files up to 10GB through Gmail with one click - techaddict009
https://www.google.com/get/googletips/card/you-can-send-that-family-video-over-email-without-worrying-about-how-big-it-is/detail/

======
byoung2
_You can send files up to 10GB (that 's a 600-page presentation, or a
10-minute power ballad)_

A 600 page presentation or 10 minutes of audio should be closer to 10MB than
10GB. Even 10 minutes of HD Video should be no more than 100MB.

